# Embarrassed HK 3700 No Posts



## Shanty (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, just getting here, doing my greet, I search for the H/K 3700 and unless I am totally useless, which might be the case, my heart hit my throat and now believe, even a a noob putting this system together, Maybe went wrong with this Receiver?

Purchased pieces only on sale over the last few months, clearly understanding new things change as fast as the wind blows. I plan to have those that are much smarter than I install, as I have some needs as in wall, flush mount ideas I want, see if possible. So here I got these little fella's

HK 3700
Polk 75t Fronts, Polk CS2 Center. Dual PSW10s chained or whatever it is named I wish for.
Energy EF-500s, been using a while on a box unit tossing the samsung's that came with it. At this point, I cannot justify buying some wall mounts, as I will elevate these 500s as surroung with reading here, tweeter a couple feet above the ear?

I think that is it. Purchased today, a 7.2 panel as everything can and hopefully will be fished coming out at speaker point. I do not want to see one cable if possible.

Did I do okay for a noob and certainly not philed enough to need more or even know the difference. Neighbor has about 15K+ in his system, think paid something like 3K a speaker and when he just took my stuff as it came in, to test on his, to ensure no DOA as it may be 2 months before this is done. He was quite amazed at a speaker low likt the 75t and went ahead missing the sale and picking himself up four at the $199 ea price. That made me feel good that he would even mess with or even like it.

Please, be gentle but firm where I did okay and where I might want to exchange if you may help.

Thank you, loving it here. Have read for weeks, signed up today.

Cheers


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Shanty and welcome to the Shack.
You question is one that is asked a good deal and actually is hard to answer. Yes your equipment looks good and I am sure will perform well, with the only question being, do you like it as it is your system and no need to please anyone else.

I have not personally heard any of the gear you now own, but as I said, the names seem good, the products seem good, so hook em up and give it a whirl once you are able. It seems they are not DOA so hopefully you will love it once the tunes and movies start to flow.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 23, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Hi Shanty and welcome to the Shack.
> You question is one that is asked a good deal and actually is hard to answer. Yes your equipment looks good and I am sure will perform well, with the only question being, do you like it as it is your system and no need to please anyone else.


Wow, not heard of it, really worse. The answer is yes, due to my cheapness and hearing these hooked up to much better the the HK, it will work better for me than say what? Another few grand, dunno. Yes, not an aficionado of sound, it will make me rumble, have fun gaming, be cooler than they other neighbors that do not have one *LOL*. Yes, being ignorant of what I should hear, it will hopefully work out okay.

Thanks.......


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

This is where the dreaded upgradeitis disease began - when you start getting into listening to gear, you are always comparing to what you have and wanting more! 

As Jack said though, as long as you enjoy the sound, that is what really matters...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Shanty,

You'll have to forgive me, like Fred Sanford said, I'm a big dummy. Maybe the biggest on the site.
So I'm having difficulty figuring out what your difficulty is, much less question(s)?
My search of "HK 3700" yielded this http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/hk/us/products/HK-3700/HK%203700_HK_US?skuId=HK3700AM_HK_US&searchMode=regularProductOnly...which appears to be a brand spanking new *stereo* receiver (Availability: Pre-order and expected to ship on 03/13/2014 :scratch.
You mention center channels and lots of other stuff. What am I missing here? It there another "H/K 3700" somewhere, or...

cheers


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Shanty said:


> Wow, not heard of it, really worse. .


My mistake Shanty, I have indeed Heard OF all the equipment you mention, especially the HK processor, my statement was to show my ignorance as to having heard the electronics and the speakers playing TOGETHER, that....I have no experience with.

More often that not, when you put good equipment together you will get good sound. One day you may wish to improve on it, but good sound is still good sound.

Now to the next part that AJ mentioned, you do ??? realize this is a stereo receiver, not a home theater receiver in that it is made for Two (2) playback and will not have center or surrounds or HDMI inputs ??? AJ is also correct in that it is not yet released.
Might you have something different in mind and posted the wrong number ? If not you may wish to return the Stereo HK Receiver for a HD surround sound processor receiver.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Jack, AJ,
Yes, you are missing something. Harmon Kardon AVR 3700 is a 7.2 channel home theater receiver.

Shanty,
What you've put together certainly looks like a pretty nice set-up. I have not heard those speakers either but they are pretty efficient and paired with that HK receiver, I would expect your system to perform pretty well.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank You Nova, when I typed in HK 3700 it came up with a 2 channel receiver. My apologies :dontknow:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Mark, makes sense now.
Shanty, I don't see anything to be concerned with, looks like you've assembled a nice little system there.
Unless you hear something terribly amiss, don't worry about how popular an item is. There are too many great choices out there. I have two HK AVRs, one from around '04 and the other '07 iirc. Both still going strong. Nary an issue. My current AVR is a Yamaha, but I know of no reason to be concerned about the HK you have.

cheers


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

It can be confusing, but there is indeed a difference between the HK AVR 3700 and the HK 3700. Imo, they should have picked a different nomenclature for the stereo receiver.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all, when he said that, I knew I forgot the AVR nomenclature. Yes, while I wish I had stayed up on everything, as I had Nakamichi stuff in the early 80s, surely remember, all those little tool settings. Then remember where you put the bag of tops

Yes, it is indeed this one.
http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/...=AVR 3700_HK_US&searchMode=regularProductOnly

Man, even apologies, what an awesome place. I know, (wife will kill me but slid about 8K in my paypal account, as I am sure, as most of you have, change out parts, as in I do not have the stuff before the receiver, all those pre-amps and amps I have to so catch up on. No doubt, only here shall I look, search and ask!


----------



## Shanty (Jan 23, 2014)

I was just thinking of this as well as a past business owner of a few eCommerce before recent retirement. They are either trying to play off something, semi sinister or just a bad choice. Maybe it will changed to 3600 or something. I think it was definite down intentionally, for what reason, I have no clue.


----------

